# Who's in what field of "specialty" EMS



## Afflixion (Jan 8, 2011)

So I'm curious as to who is in what field of EMS, so I figured I'd post about it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 8, 2011)

I am mainly in standard EMS. 

But I have taken some W-EMT classes and work with a rescue team that does back country extrication, high angle rescue and such. It is fun(?) doing all that stuff hanging on the end of a rope.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jan 8, 2011)

I am in regular ems, also Military.  

SPC KDL, ARNG


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 8, 2011)

Currently work for a fixed wing air ambulance, but also trained in wilderness and military medicine.  

I also have a major interest in the history of critical care, trauma surgery, EMS and military medicine so I have a rather unusual hobby which is medical history reenacting (specifically WWII).


----------



## Aidey (Jan 9, 2011)

Standard EMS, but I've previously worked in non-overseas remote medical, setting up and running temporary medical units and providing non-emergency and emergency care.


----------



## Luno (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, let's see, I'm currently military and wilderness, and have worked significantly in tactical and overseas remote, but not so much anymore.


----------



## Combat_Medic (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm currently military (just re enlisted so i'll be miliatry for sometime to come).


----------



## NSW1979 (Jan 30, 2011)

68w, emt-b, alc, goat lab cert, cpr cert/instructor, EFMB candiate and extensive training in GSW and IED blast.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 30, 2011)

Wilderness as of now. Toying with going military as well.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 31, 2011)

Right at the moment regular EMS. But as soon as I have completed medic training,  I want to start high angle rescue training along with SAR training.


----------



## Rotor Talker (Jan 31, 2011)

*Air Medical Communications*

In the Critical Care Transport environment.  

Used to really love it, had some unfortunate administration changes, now it's just a job.

Still keep my hand in it, youngest daughter starts EMT basic this Wednesday, hope to be able to attend and help with that, may help with some of the depression.

Bob


----------



## Jon (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm doing CCT-Lite right now part time - vent runs and other ALS level IFT work, as well as occasional events. I also am involved with the Boy Scouts of America, and do Remote and Event medicine for them. And I do 911 EMS volunteer BLS/ Paid ALS.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 31, 2011)

Flight, but also critical care ground transport and trauma unit.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Jan 31, 2011)

Currently just ambulance/Fire Dept., Taking a rope rescue class in the near future, also getting my Dive/Rescue cert


----------



## cfrench (Feb 2, 2011)

Full time Street EMS. Former fixed/rotary wing, former LEO. On Call Tactical Medic for county wide SRT.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Feb 2, 2011)

As the training entry to the left states I am currently just your run of the mill Firefighter/ EMT-CC. Going off to Ft. Knox in May though for phase 2 and phase 3 of 68W. That is if my counties D.O.H ever gets back to the National Registry so I can test out of the first phase. This school  is coming at just the right time as they have in the past. My civilian job  is getting ridiculous everyone is demoralized and the environment is downright unhealthy there. Previous transition/MOS school to 15U came when I was separated from my wife followed shortly thereafter by a deployment to the sandbox. If I stayed home I definitely would have gotten divorced. This might make me one of the few people out there who believe the Army saved their marriage.:wacko:


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 6, 2011)

*My field? "Former".*

............
Former EMT-Ambulance, USAF Fire Protection Spec/Crash Rescueman, short-timer at ER and Doc-in-the-box RN, Disaster Prep/Mobility Officer in Guard (RN), and forensic nurse (jail) providing primary and emergecy care.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 6, 2011)

Let me see: Athletic Trainer and Paramedic. One required a Bachelor's Degree... the other didn't. Did 7 years each. One paid better than the other. Two or three classes different and I'd have been an Exercise Physiologist.

In terms of EMS, I'd be a specialist in Athletic Injury Care, treatment, and transport. I'm the guy you want on the sideline... too bad they don't allow me to combine the two.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just found out about a local SAR group, will begin training with them  once I test out NREMT-I.

I work in a Trauma II Mixed S/MICU.

I am on path to advanced practice nursing and plan on using that as a springboard to either Fixed Wing or HEMS in the next few years.


----------



## frdude1000 (Feb 6, 2011)

I do standby EMS at large events such as festivals, races, fairs, etc.


----------



## Maverick09125 (Feb 10, 2011)

anybody know of any sar or wilderness training programs in texas?


----------



## DarkStarr (Feb 10, 2011)

im interested in tactical ems


----------



## Maverick09125 (Feb 10, 2011)

tacticle ems would be awsome!!!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm a field medic. I work for two services... for one I handle both 911 and ALS IFT and the other is strictly ALS IFT. I am a volunteer fire medic and I am certified in high/low angle, below grade and confined space rescue. I'm a long time SAR tech and have been trained in helicopter deployment via the hoist. I am making my first trip to Haiti as a remote medic next month and I am planning on attending CCEMT-P through my employer at the end of this year.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Feb 10, 2011)

Maverick09125 said:


> tacticle ems would be awsome!!!!



That attitude will change the moment you first come under real fire.


----------



## Rotor Talker (Feb 10, 2011)

*Yes Sir*



usafmedic45 said:


> That attitude will change the moment you first come under real fire.



Amen brother, this is so true.


----------



## 325Medic (Feb 10, 2011)

Currently working in civilian E.M.S. for 12 years and a USAR medical specialist for the in-state / county teams. I am a former U.S. Paratrooper and combat medic from the mid-90's.

325.


----------



## apagea99 (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm licensed as an EMT in my state, but I've never actually worked EMS other than clinical rotations. Currently, I'm working full time as a 68W for the National Guard. Full time Guard is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G! My drilling unit is the state medical command, and I spend most of my drill weekends performing duties related to PHAs, SRPs, commissioning physicals, and reelistment physicals.

I'm finishing up my BS in Health Science and will be applying to the IPAP program to become a PA.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Feb 12, 2011)

Nothing interesting whatsoever. Been stuck at a completely dead end ALS IFT (definitely _not_ CCT) service since graduating almost 2 years ago. Would be happy doing just standard 911 response at this point but am interested in flight EMS and expatriate contracting...really just working on getting out of EMS at this point.


----------



## MEDIC802 (Feb 14, 2011)

Currently working as a paramedic/tactical medic/EMD dispatch for a my full time employer, we run 911, ALS transfers, also provide TEMS support to local SWAT and other LE requirements, plus provide medical support for university sporting events, part time medic for small service 911 and ALS transfers and still married after all that 29 yrs.


----------



## pdcarr (Feb 20, 2011)

Border Patrol Agent with an EMT-B, in San Diego Sector we're also affiliated with/certified by San Diego County EMS.


----------

